# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  80% of Hotel inventory out of service

## andynap

Not good news for tourism in the near/far future

FullSizeRender 4.jpg
FullSizeRender 5.jpg
FullSizeRender 6.jpg

----------


## DavidB

> Not good news for tourism in the near/far future
> 
> FullSizeRender 4.jpg
> FullSizeRender 5.jpg
> FullSizeRender 6.jpg



Hi Andy,

      I spoke with our villa manager yesterday and he echoed the same.  He advised me all hotels he knew of will be closed for at least 6 months.  80% of the homes/villas on the island sustained damage.  We had a trip planned the last week of Oct and first 3 weeks of Nov.; he said under no circumstances should we come and he doubts we should plan to come for the month of March.  
      Currently, they need food, water and electricity.  The fear is if tourists come, they we have few if any services or restaurants as the island is not ready.  Our villa is booked for 80% of the season and we've been advised to just close it for the season. We'll make the decision in the coming weeks.
      He assures me St Barts will be back better than ever yet they need time.  Just my $.02.  I may be in error yet it seems everyone on the forum is trying to keep their plans of this season intact.  They will get there however I question if it will be enjoyable.

----------


## KevinS

David, Andy's post specifically spoke about St Maarten/St Martin.  Are you referring to that island, or to St Barth?

----------


## DavidB

> David, Andy's post specifically spoke about St Maarten/St Martin.  Are you referring to that island, or to St Barth?



 yes

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> yes



Wut?

Which island are you talking about?

----------

